# Moving to Aberdeen



## MovingSoon (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello,

I'll be moving to Aberdeen next year for an expat assignment. My company has not made a formal offer yet, but can anybody tell me what is a decent salary to sustain 1 person comfortably?

Thanks,
MovingSoon


----------



## UnLandais (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi, Aberdeen is probably Scotland's most expensive city along with parts of Edinburgh, but I'm guessing if you've been posted there on assignment from Texas then you're probably in the oil industry (excuse my nosey assumptions if they're wrong!) In that case, I imagine just about anything such a company give you will be sufficient despite the prices of property to let.

You can probably find a reasonable one bedroom flat @ £550 per month. But prices can soar into the £700 or £800 range easily if you don't look hard enough or if you want a bit of space. If you're frugal maybe you could find a little studio flat or something for £400-ish if you're lucky, but don't expect much room. I imagine in the States there is plenty room, but appartments can get pretty cramped and poky in Britain (and Europe), unless you pay a small fortune, that's just the way it is I'm afraid.

If you want 2 bedrooms expect to go over £600 and beyond. Of course, you will have to pay council tax unless you and/or your landlord meet certain unlikely conditions. If the price for a months rent seems very high maybe the landlord has included the council tax in the rent. Make sure you ask who is responsible to pay! It will probably be around £1200 or more per year in a reasonable property in Aberdeen.

Utility bills vary obviously depending on your situation. Maybe £30 a month for phone and Internet together. About £20-30 on gas and electricity. Food could cost you between £120-£200 a month depending on what you buy and how frugal you are. Drink and household goods would push up that figure. These are consevative estimates.

I can't really say how many pennies you would want for leisure time but basically:

Rent = roughly £7000 per year
Council tax = £1200 per year
Bills (could vary wildly) = £700 and upwards per year
Food, household goods = 2500 per year easily

You'd need near enough £10 grand just to breathe, but there are lots of hidden stuff I've missed out (car or other transport for example, tv licence, mobile phone blah blah.) If you actually want to surpass the bread line then you need £15 grand. If you want to start enjoying your life you'll want more than that.

It's a very rough figure to give you, but whatever £20 grand is in American dollars, I'd ask for it. It seems to me at the lower end of a fair deal. 

Good luck and don't forget to do the malt whisky tour in Morayshire not far to the west!


----------



## MovingSoon (Nov 12, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks a lot for the detailed reply! 

Yeah, your assumptions about Texas and oil company are right . I should be getting an offer pretty soon. Your information will help me make a decision.

Thanks and good luck to you too!


----------



## UnLandais (Oct 28, 2008)

No probs MovingSoon, and while you're there in Aberdeen make sure you go to the baker's and get a few "rowies". It's a type of flattened croissant particuler to the region. It's slightly salted, very heavy heavy and full of fat. It sounds horrible but they are TASTY. Put them in the toaster and when they're hot, spread some butter or jam or something on them. Eat them with some cheddar cheese in the morning and down with a cup of tea.

Food of the gods.

They are also called "butteries", you can find them in the supermarkets sometimes too. But eat in moderation, they will push your cholesterol through the roof. Three or four a week is enough.


----------



## MovingSoon (Nov 12, 2008)

*YUmm...*

Thanks for the tip AND the warning!!! 




UnLandais said:


> No probs MovingSoon, and while you're there in Aberdeen make sure you go to the baker's and get a few "rowies". It's a type of flattened croissant particuler to the region. It's slightly salted, very heavy heavy and full of fat. It sounds horrible but they are TASTY. Put them in the toaster and when they're hot, spread some butter or jam or something on them. Eat them with some cheddar cheese in the morning and down with a cup of tea.
> 
> Food of the gods.
> 
> They are also called "butteries", you can find them in the supermarkets sometimes too. But eat in moderation, they will push your cholesterol through the roof. Three or four a week is enough.


----------



## whartonlee (Dec 6, 2008)

What is your position right now? Have you made any headway in your package? I too have been offered to go to Aberdeen for a 2 year assignment for an oil company in Houston. My problem is that I know no one that's been there, therefore, I have no idea what the cost of living is there. I will be going there with a family of 4 (spouse and 2 kids). do you have any resources that could help me?
m



MovingSoon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'll be moving to Aberdeen next year for an expat assignment. My company has not made a formal offer yet, but can anybody tell me what is a decent salary to sustain 1 person comfortably?
> 
> ...


----------



## appy (Jan 12, 2010)

*Moving from Dallas TX to Aberdeen*

Hi, 

That was great info you posted - so for a family of 2 - My husband and myself - who plan to be in Aberdeen for about 2 years - would a salary in the rage of Pound- 35,00 to 45,000 

Thanks for all the info - We are planning to move in the next 2-3 months

Appy




UnLandais said:


> Hi, Aberdeen is probably Scotland's most expensive city along with parts of Edinburgh, but I'm guessing if you've been posted there on assignment from Texas then you're probably in the oil industry (excuse my nosey assumptions if they're wrong!) In that case, I imagine just about anything such a company give you will be sufficient despite the prices of property to let.
> 
> You can probably find a reasonable one bedroom flat @ £550 per month. But prices can soar into the £700 or £800 range easily if you don't look hard enough or if you want a bit of space. If you're frugal maybe you could find a little studio flat or something for £400-ish if you're lucky, but don't expect much room. I imagine in the States there is plenty room, but appartments can get pretty cramped and poky in Britain (and Europe), unless you pay a small fortune, that's just the way it is I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


----------



## appy (Jan 12, 2010)

*Are you still in Aberdeen*

Hi, 

Are you still in Aberdeen - now - how has your experience been - My Husband and I plan to be there in May 2010 - what do you think will be a good ball park - expense sum. 
How does medical insurance work, Any social security or other taxes apart from Income taxes. 
I doubt I will be able to work for the first few months atleast, So Its just going to be my husband. 
I currently live in Dallas- Texas 

Thank you in advance 
Appy





MovingSoon said:


> Thanks a lot for the detailed reply!
> 
> Yeah, your assumptions about Texas and oil company are right . I should be getting an offer pretty soon. Your information will help me make a decision.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to you too!


----------



## UnLandais (Oct 28, 2008)

appy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you still in Aberdeen - now - how has your experience been - My Husband and I plan to be there in May 2010 - what do you think will be a good ball park - expense sum.
> How does medical insurance work, Any social security or other taxes apart from Income taxes.
> ...


I hope you folks going to Aberdeen manage to get everything sorted. I think you will. Although there is plenty of red tape in Britain and in Scotland, I reckon it's a lot less than where I am right now!

A salary of 35,000 pounds should cover everything, even for two people if one of you isn't working. I'm not saying you'll be rich, but there shouldn't be any reason for not paying the bills or getting into debt. Of course, the more you have the more you can live, it depends on what you want to do. If you've got expensive habits like eating lobster at fancy restaurants, playing golf, buying rare whiskies, etc, then your money won't go as far as you hope. But, as I say, lots of people live on less and aren't unhappy.

There are some people in Britain who live on 10k a year (with a little government help sometimes) and they look in fine fettle. I know others who are salaried at five times that amount and throw it all away on rubbish and get themselves in a terrible state. It's all about managing your finances.

Medical is covered with National Insurance Contributions. These are payments taken directly from your salary by the government and show on your pay slip. Should you need to see a doctor, require urgent medical care, whatever, you will have already paid and the National Health Service will or at least should take care of you. Dental can be also be found on the NHS, but finding it isn't always easy. You may have to travel a bit to find an NHS dentist. 

If you're not happy with the NHS you can supplement it with some private health care. I can't tell you how much that costs or how it works, I've never used it, never felt the need (and I'm still alive, go figure!!) Working people usually have to pay for their NHS prescriptions. I think it's about 7 pounds, no matter what cream, pill, or remedy you require. 

Social security contributions as far as I know also come under your National Insurance Contributions (NIC's) NIC's for the year could end up being about 1% of the salary if you earn enough money.

I think I mentioned Council Tax already. That's to cover the police, fire services, education, housing, water and waste, etc, that kind of thing. The last time I checked it's related to the value of the property you live in. You need to check the rates with your address. 

What you should look for are those insidious hidden stealth taxes that the govenment thinks we don't notice. Like road tax. It's been a while since I paid a year of road tax back home but I reckon it's probably near 200 quid now, the same goes for a TV licence. Yes, you need to have a licence to have a television in your home and it costs about 150 pounds. Don't quote me on these prices but it's very roughly in that range. 

Road tax, I don't disagree with the idea, I just wish they would fix the potholes on certain roads. The TV licence is the most ridiculous thing ever conceived on this planet, but if you don't pay it you risk the inspectors coming and rummaging around your house looking for a tv. If they find one you'll be fined, a lot.

I can't think right now if there is anything else. If something comes to mind I'll post later.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Medical care is in fact covered by general taxation, with National Insurance being part of it (though it may qualify you for some extra benefits like pensions). Your residency determines whether you can become an NHS patient - it's just a question of registering with a local GP.
NIC comes to about 11% of your taxable income (slightly less if you belong to an occupational pension), together with 20% normal income tax rate (will go up to 50% for very highly paid from April). You get your first £6.5k or so free of tax per year.
Road tax (car tax, vehicle excise duty) is levied on carbon emission of your model, so smaller and more green, less you pay (cleanest car pays nothing). Fuel (petrol - gas and diesel) is very highly taxed in UK, at around £1.10 a litre or $7 a US gallon. But there are very few toll roads.
TV Licence is to finance public broadcasting service, the BBC which doesn't have advertising and broadcasts generally high-quality programmes. It exists in many other countries too.


----------



## contentedscot (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's some useful links for people being posted to Aberdeen

aberdeencityandshiredotcom
aberdeencitydotgovdotuk
aberdeentodaydotcodotuk

And in the local dialect, men are loons and females are quines

Enjoy your stay


----------



## Shipresa (Dec 9, 2008)

*More Info in Aberdeen*

Hello Appy

We live just outside Aberdeen and my husband works in the oil industry.
(We are currently looking to move from Aberdeen to Texas, the reverse of your move!).

In general, most things are more expensive here than in the States: food, housing, petrol (gasoline). On the other hand, healthcare is free if you have a right to live/work here.
If you live in the city, unless you spend serious money, your apartment size will be small. by US standards.

An alternative is to live outside of the city in one of the surrounding towns. Banchory, Stonehaven and Inverurie are all nice. You need to choose one on the same side of the city as you work - there are traffic jams going north-south over the bridges on the rivers.

Feel free to private message us, we're happy to help.


----------



## newrockportman (Feb 1, 2010)

*Want to Move to Aberdeen*

I have seen several people moving fom Houston to Aberdeen. Just curious which oil companies in Houston are sending people to Aberdeen? I live in San Antonio and in the oil and gas business.





MovingSoon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'll be moving to Aberdeen next year for an expat assignment. My company has not made a formal offer yet, but can anybody tell me what is a decent salary to sustain 1 person comfortably?
> 
> ...


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hey guys chill just dnt worry to much 
its easy in scotland there are so many people to help and hospital and some school are free
but if you are stuck on something just go to citizen advice they will help and its free


----------



## appy (Jan 12, 2010)

*Thanks a Bunch*

Hi, 

Thanks so much for the response - I didnt even know - that a response was posted .. geez -sorry abt the delay. Well its official now - we are going there - thanks for the information - we were jst wondering if we were settling for less and will be scrapping at the end of the month for bills to be paid. Well yeah - I was rolling with laughter first when I heard of a TV taxes. Its been a while since I heard it last from my dad - who said he paid Radio and cycle tax.!!

Well the next thing - is getting an apartment - and where to get - in which area. Are there seperate residential areas or is it quite safe every where and really does not matter where you get an Apt. Let me know your thoughts. 

This may sound like archiach- old - I plead ignorance on this - will all homes be equiped with central heating. I come from Dallas - and out here - a day where we get snow - schools close -  (smiles I know- mst be funny to hear). So I need a lot of heat and dont want to freezze. 

Thanks a bunch once again - we will go to Aberdeen with a smile . 



_________________________________________________________________


UnLandais said:


> I hope you folks going to Aberdeen manage to get everything sorted. I think you will. Although there is plenty of red tape in Britain and in Scotland, I reckon it's a lot less than where I am right now!
> 
> A salary of 35,000 pounds should cover everything, even for two people if one of you isn't working. I'm not saying you'll be rich, but there shouldn't be any reason for not paying the bills or getting into debt. Of course, the more you have the more you can live, it depends on what you want to do. If you've got expensive habits like eating lobster at fancy restaurants, playing golf, buying rare whiskies, etc, then your money won't go as far as you hope. But, as I say, lots of people live on less and aren't unhappy.
> 
> ...


----------



## appy (Jan 12, 2010)

WOw so u dont pay anything as Cable charges - are all challens free then??. Well I am originally from India - and used to get the BBC prog there - USed to Love it .. Well looking forward to it. What we were told is that we will be give private insurance and that we dont have to pay for th NHS - not too sure how that works though. 
Good know - THanks a ton for your answer. Gas prices are shockingly high - esp u would imagine it would be lower in Aberdeen - the Oil capital!!!. 

Thanks 
_____________________________________________________________


Joppa said:


> Medical care is in fact covered by general taxation, with National Insurance being part of it (though it may qualify you for some extra benefits like pensions). Your residency determines whether you can become an NHS patient - it's just a question of registering with a local GP.
> NIC comes to about 11% of your taxable income (slightly less if you belong to an occupational pension), together with 20% normal income tax rate (will go up to 50% for very highly paid from April). You get your first £6.5k or so free of tax per year.
> Road tax (car tax, vehicle excise duty) is levied on carbon emission of your model, so smaller and more green, less you pay (cleanest car pays nothing). Fuel (petrol - gas and diesel) is very highly taxed in UK, at around £1.10 a litre or $7 a US gallon. But there are very few toll roads.
> TV Licence is to finance public broadcasting service, the BBC which doesn't have advertising and broadcasts generally high-quality programmes. It exists in many other countries too.


----------



## appy (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, 

I tried to figure out - how to send a private message - not too sure where to look for this option in the website 
Thanks for the info and the heads up on the cost/ traffic 

Appy
___________________________________________________


Shipresa said:


> Hello Appy
> 
> We live just outside Aberdeen and my husband works in the oil industry.
> (We are currently looking to move from Aberdeen to Texas, the reverse of your move!).
> ...


----------



## appy (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting - abt the local dialect - there seem to be quite a few diff thing there - like to contact a person - the common word used I have seen - is "give me a shout"... thats sooo different .. 

Well do you think you can share a few more of these different dialect specific terms - will be intereting to know - thanks 
_____________________________________


contentedscot said:


> Here's some useful links for people being posted to Aberdeen
> 
> aberdeencityandshiredotcom
> aberdeencitydotgovdotuk
> ...


----------



## contentedscot (Jan 7, 2010)

More Aberdeen and NE Scotland expressions? Just Google doric and you're off - and we're not talking about Ancient Greek languages or columns.

Ian


----------



## appy (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok - Good - did do that - but jst thought will get to know a few from you -- thanks 
__________________________


contentedscot said:


> More Aberdeen and NE Scotland expressions? Just Google doric and you're off - and we're not talking about Ancient Greek languages or columns.
> 
> Ian


----------



## appy (Jan 12, 2010)

There is menu for private messages strange though it does not allow me to compose one - guess I need to earn enough Stars or wht you may have to do that. Till then I can reply to a privat message - do you think you can send me a private message then I can reply to that and start the conversation 

Thank you - Appreciate it a lot 

Appy
_____________________


Shipresa said:


> Hello Appy
> 
> 
> _______________
> ...


----------



## contentedscot (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry - I'm from Edinburgh/Glasgow - you'll need to get more advice from a native. But the one you need to know is fit like? - translated as Hi/Hello/How are you? Fit = what. Fit like is a phrase you'll hear throughout the day.

Another essential is fa - where. This leads to farraboots - whereabouts.

And of course bide - as in fa do you bide? - where do you live?

Finally - it's not Doric, but one phrase that Aberdonians like to hear is "It's my round - what can I get you?"


Ian


----------



## VickyScotland (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL Ian, am sat raising a smile at the above phrases, particularly the last one about it being someone other than their round LOL, very true !!

.... moving from Oxfordshire to Aberdeenshire in 2006 we had to learn the local buchan 'lingo' ! Took us a while, but now the kids are very 'doric' spoken !

A few more ...

Clout - towel, t-towel
Cal - cold
I dinna ken - I don't know
Stop greetin - stop whinging/moaning

We used ASPC - Property Search and Real Estate throughout Aberdeenshire for houses - buy and rental.

We're currently selling our house (equestrian property on the coast between Fraserburgh and Banff) to move to Canada (not enough snow for us here) !!


----------



## appy (Jan 12, 2010)

*Good areas to Rent*

Hi, 

Do you think you can list a few places/ areas to rent from - I heard Banchory is good. As I am not certain of getting a job there - it would be nice to have things to do or shops arround in a safe place. So if you could let me know a few areas it would be wonderful.. 

Thanks a bunch

Appy




UnLandais said:


> Hi, Aberdeen is probably Scotland's most expensive city along with parts of Edinburgh, but I'm guessing if you've been posted there on assignment from Texas then you're probably in the oil industry (excuse my nosey assumptions if they're wrong!) In that case, I imagine just about anything such a company give you will be sufficient despite the prices of property to let.
> 
> You can probably find a reasonable one bedroom flat @ £550 per month. But prices can soar into the £700 or £800 range easily if you don't look hard enough or if you want a bit of space. If you're frugal maybe you could find a little studio flat or something for £400-ish if you're lucky, but don't expect much room. I imagine in the States there is plenty room, but appartments can get pretty cramped and poky in Britain (and Europe), unless you pay a small fortune, that's just the way it is I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


----------



## h&vwood (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello,

Did you ever move to Aberdeen from Houston. My family and I are looking to relocate q4 2010. If so, any advice?

Thanks


----------



## h&vwood (Apr 10, 2010)

Appy,

Did you and your husband make the move from Dallas to Aberdeen? My family and I are looking to relocate from Houston. Co-workers are recommending the Westhills area based on the amount of Expats living there and the American school.

Any advice on how your experiences have been?

Thanks


----------



## appy (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, 

I havent moved as yet - as there was some delay in the paperwork. So he is going out there in the end of April - this month actually. Will keep you posted. When do you plan to move there - anytime soon. I should be there in June 2010- So I will let you know. 

Hope that helps - there was yet another lady on the forum who was originally from Houston and now is returning back from Aberdeen.... may be you will have better luck getting an answer from her - Sorry abt tht - not much of help from my end .... 

TC

Appy






h&vwood said:


> Appy,
> 
> Did you and your husband make the move from Dallas to Aberdeen? My family and I are looking to relocate from Houston. Co-workers are recommending the Westhills area based on the amount of Expats living there and the American school.
> 
> ...


----------



## VickyScotland (Jan 28, 2010)

Westhills within easy reach of the city, other places to try for somewhere to rent within 'walking' distance to shops and a nice area would be Ellon, Inverurie and Old Meldrum. All within a 20-minute drive to Aberdeen itself but all have shops and are just enough out of the city to be a bit quieter and not quite so much hustle and bustle as the city itself.

Various agents to try - 

ASPC will list most, but also Stewart and Watson, Brown & Mcrae, Raeburn Christie's, Winchesters. Will have a look to remember the others LOL.

We're up on the Northern Aberdeenshire coastline, lovely outlook and it's glorious here at the moment - positively summery now we'e got rid of the snow at last (fortnight ago was the last dumping).


----------

